# 2nd year with wethers....need advice!



## bulus03 (Aug 9, 2014)

We have 2 wethers this year for our kids. One is a January kid & the other is a April kid. We have fair in September & I need to finish them out. The April kid is a late project and just is not putting on any muscle at all...he has great genes & build, but he's taking forever. The January doesn't have the best genetics, but has put some muscle on.







The attachment is our April kid


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I have found that using an egg drench really works! Dani told me the recipe and ive been using it for about 3 months and i saw great results! Before..







After..







She gained like 7-10 lbs a week and her muslce became way more defined and i even won grand champ. Doe because of her muscle definition. If you're interested i can post the recipe ?


----------



## bulus03 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes! Please post


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Goat drench:


30 eggs,

one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..

24 oz. of water

4 oz. honey

4 oz. mazzola corn oil

4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.

Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows

Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily.

If you feed wet feed, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.

If they are under finished are really stale, you can feed 10 oz. 3-5 times day (24hrs.).

It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Goats that have a gut, I would recommend cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day. In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. 



Thats what it said^ but
I would reccomend only feeding them 11/2 oz per goat and feed that twice a day squirted over their food. Squirting it over the food is less stressful and less messy than drenching each goat their amount. (1oz is 30 ml)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do 8 to 10 oz twice a day. Don't use for too much of an extended period (more than a month). I'm glad the drench helped your goat!!


----------

